# (b-14) don't like your black pillars? its just a sticker! rip that shit off



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i always thought my black pillars were ugly. i understood they're they're so fingerprints and stuff don't show, seeing as how thats a high-hand contact area or whatever...and i always planned on painting that shit white when i got a new paintjob but earlier i scraped the pillar and white showed through. WTF!!! its been a sticker the whole time?
i ripped that shit off, err....tried to rip it off. im still in the process and if you guys can reccomend a good way to get it off that'd be good. otherwise, i think i'll manage getting it off (just a little tricky getting it started). just wanted to let you guys know, incase you had the same feelings about black pillars on a non-black car. now if only the side mirrors were the same way :thumbup:










note the car would look sleaker if the pillars were white. i'll get some pics once i get ALL the stuff off.
and a 2" drop wouldn't hurt either...and shave the side moldings
and oh yeah, some more agressive bumpers and sideskirts  then i'll be cosmetically happy


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you mean that black bumper strip on the door? tha shit comes off easy.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I belive this was covered a while back so there might be a thread on how to remove it easily. Might be good thing to check.

I actually like the black between the windows because with tint it makes it look like one big unit. I do wish though it was painted black and not flat plastic black. 

The mirrors along with doorhandles and side door protector are next on my painting list


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I did that like 3 - 4 years ago.

Some people like it, some don't.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I have limo tint.. so it makes it look like 1 big ass window kinda


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

err oh that pillar.... I'm retarted


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i wonder if this is the same for all nissans. i don't like how it looks on my silver car. i noticed that black cars don't have the sticker since they're already black.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

I did it to my sentra about a year and a half ago. it makes the car look a lot better IMHO.

i know it can be done to p11's too.


----------



## bwolf123 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Lens cover*

Hey, that lens cover with the circles looks pretty cool. Did you make it or buy it?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

bwolf123 said:


> Hey, that lens cover with the circles looks pretty cool. Did you make it or buy it?



That is a custom made trunk trim piece. 
ScorchN200sx ( www.syndicatekustomz.com ) made it.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks! so im having some trouble with my own project. i pulled some of the rubber trim off so i could get the pillar sticker off of the rear door part.....i dont think the little plastic clip tha tholds it in is supposed to stay with the rubber. some stayed on the car and those are the only ones that can hold now. 
also, how do i pull more trim around the windows off, like the chrome piece so i can actually get this shit off, not just rip most of it off and leave stuff around the edges.


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

simply use a hairdryer,,hold for about 10 secs to the sticker and start peeling ,,comes off like magic,,i just did it about 2 days ago,,use goo gone to remove the resido


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> I did that like 3 - 4 years ago.
> 
> Some people like it, some don't.
> 
> well i like it


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> i wonder if this is the same for all nissans. i don't like how it looks on my silver car. i noticed that black cars don't have the sticker since they're already black.


My car is that silver gold color and it had the stickers also it took me some time to get it off but it looks great now. Hell I even had my wife helping with her long ass fingernails


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hairdryer.....check :thumbup:
thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Coco said:


> i wonder if this is the same for all nissans. i don't like how it looks on my silver car. i noticed that black cars don't have the sticker since they're already black.



my car is the black/charcoal color, and its got em. though, not for long, its starting to rough up on the edges :-/


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

holy shit my ride looks alot better now just because of removing some stupid stickers


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hellz yeah. its amazing isn't it?


----------

